# Can i put my insurance on hold?



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Can i put my insurance on hold? I’ll be out of the country and don’t want to pay while not working


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Talk to your broker or agent. You might want to keep the comprehensive (fire/theft etc) coverage, depending on how and where you’re storing the car. It’s probably the lowest in premium.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

There are policies just for your scenario. Many of my snowbirds have them. To be honest, after I heard the prices it wasn't that much less than the full year price.


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> Can i put my insurance on hold? I'll be out of the country and don't want to pay while not working


As far as I know you have to cancel your policy and get a prorated discount if most of it is paid off. Then you have to sign a PNO (Promise Not to Operate) with DMV. This applies if your in a state that is really strict about have insurance on their cars while registered. Otherwise if you just cancel your insurance, they will suspend your registration. If that isn't dealt with in time there can be other costs due to re-instate your registration once your back. Be sure your car will be parked off-street and not in a government/city/state paring lot..


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Sammi Kurr said:


> As far as I know you have to cancel your policy and get a prorated discount if most of it is paid off. Then you have to sign a PNO (Promise Not to Operate) with DMV. This applies if your in a state that is really strict about have insurance on their cars while registered. Otherwise if you just cancel your insurance, they will suspend your registration. If that isn't dealt with in time there can be other costs due to re-instate your registration once your back. Be sure your car will be parked off-street and not in a government/city/state paring lot..


Wrong, at least in California. Every automobile insurance company allows you to suspend coverage except for comprehensive coverage, from 15 days to 6 months and longer with proof of medical disability.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Unless your going to be gone for years i'd advice against it.

I looked into doing it while i was in the army and legally it was too much of a hassle. It would have required turning in my license plate (a state requirement not to have insurance in many places)


I did however know a guy who bought a new POS ($1000ish) off craigslist after every time he went oversees and sold it right before he left.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

In AZ, I can fill out a de-insurance form online at DMV and then I am allow to take the insurance off the car.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DavronYu said:


> Can i put my insurance on hold? I'll be out of the country and don't want to pay while not working


If you are carrying a note on your ride, it has to stay insured to protect the lender. But if you aren't going to be around for a while, speak to your insurance agent, and they might be able to help you out if you will be out of town.


----------

